# Georgian: ტიალო წუთისოფელო



## yogsothoth24

Can someone help me to place accents in following georgian text:

ტიალო წუთისოფელო,
შაგჭამე ხინკალივითა,
შამამეპარა სიბერე,
მამხარა კირკალივითა.
My proposal is to use stress this way:

t_’_ialo c_’_utisopelo_,
_šagč_’_ame χink_’_alivita_, _
šamamep_’_ara sibere_, _
mamχara k_’_irk_’_alivita_.
_
Is it ok?


----------



## AndrasBP

My Georgian is very basic, but this text seems strange to me. I might be wrong, but isn't it dialectal or very old Georgian? Where is it from?


----------



## yogsothoth24

I found this text in _Anthology of Georgian Folk Poetry_, so it may be dialectal...


----------



## rev98

I asked my Georgian friend and he said it sounds fine if you stress it this way. I read it out without showing the text before.

The language is indeed dialectical, for example people in some mountanous areas are more likely to use ša-, when it would be še- in Georgian or ma- when it would be mo-. კირკალი is also a word we had to look up.


----------



## Ruzanna

Yes, it is stressed correctly.


----------



## LukeDreamer

It is a dialect


----------

